# A way to prevent users from killing an application?



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Hi,

I need to find a way, if possible to prevent operators from closing an application. The application has a traditional GUI so all the operator has to do is click the X.

The program (QC-CALC) has password protection to lockout the toolbar, etc, but even when locked you can still terminate it.

I know restricting access to the task manager will stop operators from killing it that way, but since it is always running in a visible window all it takes is that hitting that X. There is a link in the startup folder for the program, so it starts with windows.

So...I've been doing some thinking on this. Can I make a windows service that makes QC-CALC depend on some other arbitrary windows service so that the OS won't let it terminate?

Basically...any comments on that brainstorm, or, more importantly--any real suggestions that will work would be greatly appreciated.

If it requires writing code, I would prefer writing it in C++. As a mechanical engineer, I'm inherently not proficient with programming...but although my C++ is rusty I can get by.

So, with that said:

Workstation is running Win XP Pro SP2.

The application I'm trying to prevent operators from terminating is QC-CALC from Pro-Link.

v.3.0.282

http://www.prolinksoftware.com/specific.aspx?type=rt

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Does the user need to interact with the Application. If not, there are ways to launch the application hidden.

This costs money but seems to do what you want.
http://peccatte.karefil.com/Software/WinTopMost/DisableClose.htm

You may be able to do it with this as well.
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/tips/disableClose.aspx


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Squashman said:


> Does the user need to interact with the Application. If not, there are ways to launch the application hidden.
> 
> This costs money but seems to do what you want.
> http://peccatte.karefil.com/Software/WinTopMost/DisableClose.htm
> ...


No, the user does not interact with the application at all. The application is a statistical SPC package that collects data from linked CMM software (for this application, Pro-Measure is used), which collects data from a CMM machine (coordinate measuring machine, for this application is a Vision system).

The operator interacts with the physical hardware (Vision system--mounting the part) and interacts with the CMM software (Pro-Measure--running the measurement code)

Pro-Measure uses a footer in the program code to send all of the collected data to QC-CALC.

Long story short, the operator does not interact with QC-CALC, does not need to--and the less they see the better. One operator went so far as to delete the license for QC-CALC, so it is running in trial mode until it expires/gets fixed.

Launching the application hidden would be great. It would be nice to also prevent terminating it, but that would be a bonus if I can get it to run hidden.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

That first link may work, and $65 to prevent a $1,500 application from being terminated is pretty cheap. 4% at that point.


Launching it hidden would be best. Would the only way to terminate it at that point be ending the process from the task manager? Could you lead me in the right direction in setting up this application to launch hidden?


----------

